# Any shooters in Chicago?



## SlingshotBill (May 29, 2014)

Ill be taking a trip up there always up to do a ton of shooting.

Sent from my LG-K373 using Tapatalk


----------



## Imperial (Feb 9, 2011)

slingshot ?


----------



## romanljc (May 26, 2014)

I think they have 4000 a year 
O wait sorry I guess you mean slingshots.
Don't know about that


----------



## SlingshotBill (May 29, 2014)

Lol yeah Slingshot

Sent from my LG-K373 using Tapatalk


----------



## THWACK! (Nov 25, 2010)

He might want to look up "Al Capone".


----------

